# Which Router



## johnc61 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi, I fit bathrooms & kitchens, more often now, I'm fitting bathrooms with fitted furniture, & kitchen worktops. I need to purchase a router, can anyone give me a guide to which one please.

Thanks.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, N/a.

There are some experience members in the UK who will be able to advise you. The available (and recommended) routers vary from country to country.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

>60 choices, selection link will narrow the search.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

N/a, PhilP is up to speed on what is available in your area and a contracter to boot.


----------

